# An other one on the way ha ha,



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

In the past i have only made a catapult as i needed it, and aways just a branch fork, but now after joining here i have got the bug, i find myself in the garden knocking holes though targets, only done that now and then, 
anyway here is my new catapult what i will be keeping myself as it is made to measure for my hand, it started out as half a tree but i am pleased the way it is going, im even thinking of getting some tools, all i have is a clapped out jigsaw and a cheep wood file, its my birthday next month so i'll be giving the hints out, will post the finshed thing at the end of next week after all the staining and finishing is done, cheer jeff

the tree,


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

nice work there! it looks big but effective.
how do you stabilize the wood? do you zap it in a microwave?

http://www.woodturningvideosplus.com/wood-stabilization.html

keep up the good work.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

wilbanba said:


> nice work there! it looks big but effective.
> how do you stabilize the wood? do you zap it in a microwave?
> 
> http://www.woodturni...bilization.html
> ...


I was told to paint all ends and just leave for a few weeks to dry, but i couldnt wait so it went in the microwave, i did now how long to leave it so i just kept blasting it ha ha, 
i like a chunky catapult, it looks bigger than it is in the photo, ive got about 10 forks drying out, ive just put them in the draw and forget about them, jeff


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

YEW Rascal= Hey that's lookin good, ought to be a dandy.
































shot in the foot said:


> In the past i have only made a catapult as i needed it, and aways just a branch fork, but now after joining here i have got the bug, i find myself in the garden knocking holes though targets, only done that now and then,
> anyway here is my new catapult what i will be keeping myself as it is made to measure for my hand, it started out as half a tree but i am pleased the way it is going, im even thinking of getting some tools, all i have is a clapped out jigsaw and a cheep wood file, its my birthday next month so i'll be giving the hints out, will post the finshed thing at the end of next week after all the staining and finishing is done, cheer jeff
> 
> the tree,


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Looking good. JT


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

great slingshot was that a child holding the wood at the beging


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

p4v_singh said:


> great slingshot was that a child holding the wood at the beging


No it was me, i thought if i got a big fork i could just keep chopping bits off till it felt right in my hand, ha ha anyone want a sack of sawdust, ha ha jeff


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

lmfao must have been an entire tree lol


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow Chief! That looks like it is going to be a great slingshot! What kind of wood is it ? What are you going to use for the finish? What kinda bands? I just can't wait to see the finished product !!!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> Wow Chief! That looks like it is going to be a great slingshot! What kind of wood is it ? What are you going to use for the finish? What kinda bands? I just can't wait to see the finished product !!!


I havnt got a clue what tree it was, it had no leaves on, all i know is its not that big now, ha ha, i have a nice wax with a stain in it, then a good few sprays with varnish, and the band is one of thoughs that they use on aircraft carriers to launch there jets, only thing i could find to fit it, ha ha , no I have just ordered some Thera band the black stuff, jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for taking away the suspense for opening day Chief! Now I don't see the need to take a look at it when you're done! You have to learn to advertise to build interest in your stuff. Keep them on the edge of their seats. Play with their emotions like you used to do with your girlfriend in high school. Just feed them a little at a time until they are about to scream for release. Lead them by their curiosity into the snare of your creation! Gee whiz Chief!
Just kidding. Seriously though, I think you are creating one that we can all be proud of. I still look forward to seeing the slingshot finished and the brace of coneys you bring home with it on the first time you hunt with it.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Coneys?????


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Wow Chief! That looks like it is going to be a great slingshot! What kind of wood is it ? What are you going to use for the finish? What kinda bands? I just can't wait to see the finished product !!!


I havnt got a clue what tree it was, it had no leaves on, all i know is its not that big now, ha ha, i have a nice wax with a stain in it, then a good few sprays with varnish, and the band is one of thoughs that they use on aircraft carriers to launch there jets, only thing i could find to fit it, ha ha , no I have just ordered some Thera band the black stuff, jeff
[/quote]

looks like sweet/black birch to me but its hard to tell without a binomial key and a leaf/seed sample


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

Sarge said:


> Coneys?????


i think its a british word for rabbits/hares but i could be wrong
as in "a brace of conies" like a handful or pair of rabbits


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, but they spell it Wabbit. Ha!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> Yes, but they spell it Wabbit. Ha!


Yes but the wabbits are bigger in britain than america, ha ha jeff

giant wabbit,


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> In the past i have only made a catapult as i needed it, and aways just a branch fork, but now after joining here i have got the bug, i find myself in the garden knocking holes though targets, only done that now and then,
> anyway here is my new catapult what i will be keeping myself as it is made to measure for my hand, it started out as half a tree but i am pleased the way it is going, im even thinking of getting some tools, all i have is a clapped out jigsaw and a cheep wood file, its my birthday next month so i'll be giving the hints out, will post the finshed thing at the end of next week after all the staining and finishing is done, cheer jeff
> 
> the tree,


thats a good look.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> Yes, but they spell it Wabbit. Ha!


Yes but the wabbits are bigger in britain than america, ha ha jeff

giant wabbit,








[/quote] Yumm YUMM! Looks like I could eat on that Wabbit for a month!


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

So a coney is a rabbit. That's a long way from being a hotdog with chili on it.


----------

